# Wiring for Big 3 Upgrade 0 Gauge Wire



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

What's a good brand to use to do the big 3?


My local audio store only sells the stinger and tsunami for $4.00

Any other ones out there that's better or even a better price at least?


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Depends on how anal you are, a lot of stuff will say 0 gauge but in actuality will be less then and more like 1 or 2 gauge because of thick wire coating to make it appear thicker. So paying for the real deal can be expensive but in my opinion is worth it. You might find someone selling good wire like streetwires or something good on the bay or craigs.


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Jan 27 2011, 12:44 PM~19713581
> *Depends on how anal you are, a lot of stuff will say 0 gauge but in actuality will be less then and more like 1 or 2 gauge because of thick wire coating to make it appear thicker. So paying for the real deal can be expensive but in my opinion is worth it. You might find someone selling good wire like streetwires or something good on the bay or craigs.
> *



It's true...couldn't have put it in better words Jeff. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks :biggrin: 

I found a kit on the bay ebaylink

I would like to add that it's not necessary to use 0 gauge from your battery to your alternater unless its 245 amp at idle, thicker wire from bat to alt isn't always the best idea unless your positive your drawing that much current in amps - it's simply a waste of time and money, however for your grounding it couldn't hurt. check this out.


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

I've personally been very impressed with KnuKonceptz......quality wire! :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 27 2011, 04:00 PM~19713699
> *I've personally been very impressed with KnuKonceptz......quality wire! :biggrin:
> *


Yea there a good alternative to paying big money for RCA's and Wire.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 27 2011, 03:00 PM~19713699
> *I've personally been very impressed with KnuKonceptz......quality wire! :biggrin:
> *


Yup. http://www.knukonceptz.com/


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

cool cool, thanks for da info!


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

I run RF wire but Knukonceptz is nice shit, especially for the price


----------



## 432RIDAZ (Dec 19, 2010)

I have 2 amps a set of TREO subs, an optimam batter and a stinger cap.will wiring in the big 3 help my headlights dim alot


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 432RIDAZ_@Feb 3 2011, 12:04 PM~19777721
> *I have 2 amps a set of TREO subs, an optimam batter and a stinger cap.will wiring in the big 3 help my headlights dim alot
> *


With what you currently have yes.....but do you have an upgraded alternator? Even with the big three there is no guarantee your alternator can keep up with the demand otherwise.


----------



## sativa251 (Jan 4, 2005)

i used tusami? look at the cut end of the wire.. to fine could burn up not enuff strandes and it's garbage go buy 1ot wielding wire at your look supply store it is black and is as good as any wire if your going cheap


----------



## ericg (Jul 18, 2007)

i got a 0 gauge kit ill sell u for 100


----------

